
Steorn CEO to announce commercial self charging battery Oct. 28th - waskosky
https://www.facebook.com/shaundmccarthy/posts/10153185125628977
======
waskosky
This is apparently a solid state device that allows you to plug in your USB
phone cable for charging. More details: [http://freeenergy.news/steorn/orbo-
powercube-has-no-moving-p...](http://freeenergy.news/steorn/orbo-powercube-
has-no-moving-parts/)

